# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  Մանկական բանաստեղծություններ

## Ուլուանա

Եկեք այստեղ տեղադրենք մեր կարծիքով հաջողված հայերեն մանկական բանաստեղծություններ: Հիշենք մեր մանկության սիրելի բանաստեղծությունները, ինչպես նաև արդեն հասուն տարիքում կարդացած բանաստեղծություններից մեզ դուր եկածները և դրանցից ընտրանի կազմենք:  :Smile:  Գուցե Ակումբ մտնող երիտասարդ մայրիկներ լինեն, որոնց մանկական լավ բանաստեղծություններ պետք կգան իրենց փոքրահասակ երեխաների համար:  :Wink: 

Հիշում եմ, երբ փոքր էի, տատիկս ինձ համար կարդում ու սովորեցնում էր Գուրգեն Գաբրիելյանի բանաստեղծությունները:  :Love:  Դրանցից մի քանիսը հիմա տեղադրում եմ: Առաջին երկուսը կատակ-բանաստեղծություններ են.  :Tongue: 

*ԳՈՒՐԳԵՆ ԳԱԲՐԻԵԼՅԱՆ*

*ՄԵԾԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ*

					Տատիկն ասաց, թե անձրևից 
					Բոյ է քաշում ծիլը հողից:

					Մեծանում է ամեն մի բան,
					Նույնիսկ կաղնին հսկայական:

					Վահեն լսեց, և, այ կատակ`
					Իջավ, կանգնեց անձրևի տակ:

					Տատիկը թե` 
					- Ի՞նչ ես անում:
					- Մեծանում եմ,
                                       Բա չես տեսնու՞մ:


*ՓՈՔՐԻԿԻ ԽՐԱՏԸ*

Այ ժամացույց, ժամացույց,
Դու չե՞ս հոգնում խոսելուց,
Մի բերան հենց`տիկ, հա տիկ...
Բա դու չունե՞ս մի տատիկ,
Որ քեզ ասի. 
- Սուս արա,
Գլուխներս դու տարար:
Հերիք խոսես ու շարժես
Սլաքներ ու ճոճանակ,
Քո չափ թե որ ես խոսեմ,
Տատն ինձ կասի.
- Չաչանակ: 


*ԽՈԶԸ*

Խոզը մտավ մի պարզ լիճ,
Մաքրեց մի լավ դունչ ու պինչ,
Հետո ելավ ու ասավ.
- Ախ, ինչ կեղտոտ ջուր է սա:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Monk (02.04.2009), Smokie (20.10.2010)

----------


## Apsara

Կներեք կարելի է հարցնել, այստեղ պիտի տեղադրվեն զուտ հայերեն բանաստեղծությոուններ թե կարելի է ռուսերեն էլ տեղադրել, քանզի իմ մայրը սկզբից ռուսերեն էր սովորեցնում, հետո հայերեն անցանք, բայց ռուսերեն բանաստեղծությունները մեջս լավ են տպավորվել :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չէ, մենակ հայերեն:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

*Անգլիական ժողովրդական մանկական բանաստեղծություններ
Հենրիկ Սևանի փոխադրությամբ*

*Քամի*

Քամի, քամի, այ քամի,
Քեզ անձրևը ի՞նչ կանի,
Կանաչ դաշտում դու խաղա,
Աղացն ալյուր թող աղա,
Որ ալյուրից սպիտակ
Տատը թխի կարկանդակ:


*Տղաների ու աղջիկների մասին*

Գիտե՞ք ինչից են պատրաստված
Տղաները երես առած.
Ծույլ խխունջից, գորտից կանաչ,
Ու շլդիկից երկարականջ:
Ա՛յ թե ինչից են պատրաստված
Տղաները երես առած:

Գիտե՞ք ինչից են պատրաստված
Աղջիկները չափած-ձևած.
Կարկանդակից, մեղրից անուշ,
Ծաղիկներից, վարդից քնքուշ:
Ա՛յ թե ինչից են պատրաստված
Աղջիկները չափած-ձևած:


*Կատուն*

Շունը տունն էր հավաքում,
Այծը՝ սրինգ նվագում,
Փոքրիկ մեղուն ծառի տակ
Նորոգում էր մի փեթակ,
Կատուն՝ թողած բան ու գործ,
Շտապում էր խոհանոց:


*Գառնուկը*

Ա՛յ իմ գառնուկ,
Խելոք ու հեզ,
Դու քանի՞ պարկ
Բուրդ կտաս մեզ:

- Ձեզ բուրդ կտամ՝
Ինչքան կուզեք,
Բայց թե հիմա
Ինձ մի՛ խուզեք:


*Հսկան*

Կար մի հսկա մեր գյուղում,
Շատ էր սիրում կերուխում:
Ախ, անիծվեր այդ օրը,
Կրակն ընկել էր փորը,
Կուլ էր տվել մեր  հսկան
Մի չաղլիկ մուկ ճստճստան,
Մուկն էլ սոված ու ծարավ՝
Կուշտ փորի մեջ քեֆ արավ:

Հսկան ցավից մղկտաց
Ու բժշկի մոտ գնաց:
- Մի տրտնջա այդքան խիստ, -
Ասաց բժիշկը հանգիստ, -
Թե որ կուլ տաս մի կատու՝
Կառողջանաս իսկույն դու:


*Մոմը*

Նա մի քնքուշ
Աղջիկ է,
Հագին ճերմակ
Շապիկ է,
Քիթը կարմիր
Ծաղիկ է:
Ինչքան գիշերն 
Երկարի.
Այնքան արագ
Կմարի
Ճերմակ աղջիկն
Այդ բարի:



*Փոքրիկ Զրույց*

Տիկին բադը փողոցում
Մայր հավի հետ էր խոսում,
Հազար ու մի հարցի շուրջ
Խոսում էին նրանք լուրջ:
Նրանց խոսքից հասկացա
Միայն կո՛-կո ու ղա՜-ղա՜:


*Մածունը*

Մի օր մածուն տարա շուկա,
Օրը պարզ էր, արև,
Ինձ մոտեցավ մի պառավ կին,
Ասաց՝ բարև՛, բարև՛:

Ես ասացի՝ բարև՛, բարև՛,
Նա էլ ասաց՝ բարև՛,
Ես ասացի՝ բարև՛, բարև՛,
Նա էլ ասաց՝ բարև՛:

Թթվեց մածունն ամանի մեջ,
Կորավ լույս ու արև,
Բայց դեռ իրար ասում էինք՝
Բարև՛, բարև՛, բարև՛:


*Կատվի ձագերը*

Երեք փոքրիկ կատուներ
Մի օր տնից դուրս եկան,
Ոչ ման գալու գնացին, 
Ոչ էլ խանութը՝ ձկան:

Նրանք տնից դուրս եկան, 
Որ գտնեին կովի կաթ,
Եվ կովի կաթը գտան
Ձագուկները չալ ճակատ:

Իսկ որտեղի՞ց կաթն անուշ
Կատվի ձագերը գտան:
Գտան՝ երբ որ մեր բակի
Մանկապարտեզը մտան:



Հ.Գ. Ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու կտեղադրեմ նաև այլ հեղինակների այլ գործեր: Հավանեցի թեման, ափսոս, որ աշխույժ չի դեռ:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Ambrosine (05.02.2011)

----------


## impression

Զարթուցիչում նստել է լուռ
Թզուկը ծեր, մի քիչ տխուր.
Առավոտ վաղ նա արթնացել,
Ուրախ-ուրախ զանգ էր տվել:

Ու հնչել էր զանգը զնգուն,
Քնից զարթնել էր սև կատուն,
Միայն տղան էր դեռ քնած,
Այսօր դասերից հետ մնաց:

Զուր փորձում էր թզուկը ծեր
Այս քնկոտին քնից հանել.
Չարչարվեց, բայց օգուտ չեղավ,
Տղան դպրոցից ուշացավ:

Խեղճ թզուկը էլ չգիտեր,
Թե այս ծույլին ոնց արթնացներ,
Ու նա ահա նստել է լուռ,
Մի քիչ հոգնած, մի քիչ տխուր:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ եք մոռացել Թումանյանին: Կարծում եմ՝ նրանից այն կողմ մանկական բանաստեղծ չկա: Ամեն դեպքում երևի նման կարծիք ձևավորվել է այն պատճառով, որ մեծացել եմ հիմնականում նրա բանաստեղծություններով:

*Գրիչ* 

Ի՞նչ կըլինի, ասա՛, գրիչ,
Ինձ էլ սիրես գոնե մի քիչ։
Ինչո՞ւ իմ մեծ քրոջ ձեռքին
Գրում ես միշտ վարժ ու կարգին
Իսկ իմ ձեռքին խազմըզում ես
Սև ագռավի ճանկերի պես։
Ես քեզ վատ բան ի՞նչ եմ արել։
Ե՛կ, խնդրում եմ՝ ինձ համար էլ
Գրի էնպես արագ-արագ,
Էնպես ուղիղ, սիրուն, բարակ։
Գրիչը լուռ լըսում, լըսում,
Ճըռճըռում է ու խազմըզում,
Բայց այս անգամ արդեն կարծես,
Փոքրիկ ծտի ճանկերի պես։

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց
Մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ, թե ինչպես էր տատիկս երգում:  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ՝ իմ երեխաներն էլ տատիկիս երգերը լսելու բախտին կարժանան.
*
Փիսոն* 

Փիսոն, փիսոն մլավան,
Թավրիզ թողեց փախավ Վան,
Լեզուն թաթխան, երկար պոչ,
Ինչ-որ ուզեց, ասին՝ ոչ։

Փիսոն գնաց գողեգող,
Փորը դատարկ, սիրտը դող,
Դունչը մեկնեց կովկիթին,
Շերեփն իջավ ճակատին։

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Էս մեկն արդեն ես էի նվագում ու երգում: Մինչև հիմա միակ մեղեդին է, որը չեմ մոռացել ու կարողանում եմ նվագել:

*Աշուն*

Դեղնած դաշտերին
Իջել է աշուն,
Անտառը կրկին
Ներկել է նախշուն։
Պաղ-պաղ մեգի հետ
Փչում է քամին,
Քշում է տանում
Տերևը դեղին։
Տխուր հանդերից
Մարդ ու անասուն
Քաշվում են կամաց
Իրենց տունն ու բույն։

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Ցածր դասարաններում սովորած…

*Աշուն*

― Ա՛յ փոքրիկներ, ա՛յ սիրուններ
Ասավ քամին տերևներին,―
Աշուն եկավ, մոտ է ձմեռ,
Ի՞նչ եք դողում ծառի ծերին:
Ոսկի, դեղին, վառ ծիրանի
Գույներ հագեք խայտաբղետ
Ու ճյուղերից ձեր մայրենի
Եկեք ինձ հետ, փախեք ինձ հետ․․․
Տերևները հենց լսեցին,
Նախշուն-նախշուն գույներ հագան
Սվսվալով տխուր երգեր՝
Քամու թևին թռան, փախան:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Հիշում եմ՝ երբ տառերը նոր էի սովորել, մի օրացույց էի նվեր ստացել, որի յուրաքանչյուր ամսին համապատասխանում էր Թումանյանի մեկ բանաստեղծություն: Այս մեկը նոյեմբերն էր.
*
Քամին*

― Ո՜ւ, ո՜ւ, ո՜ւ․․․
Քամին է, քամին,
Տես անզգամին,
Բերան չունի՝ փչում է,
Թևեր չունի՝ թռչում է,
Ձեռքեր չունի՝ քաշում է,
Իմ փոքրիկին քշում է։

Կորի դու, քամի,
Անպիտան քամի,
Մի վախի, ջանիկ,
Փեշս պինդ բռնի,
Ես թող չեմ անի,
Քամին քեզ տանի։

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
*Ծաղիկները*

― Ո՞ւր գնացին ծաղիկները․․․
― Սու՜ս, քնած են հողի տակ,
Տաք ծածկված ողջ ձմեռը
Ձյուն ծածկոցով սպիտակ:
Կգա գարնան արևն էլ հետ
Իր շողերով կենդանի,
Ձմռան սաստիկ ցրտերի հետ
Ձյուն-ծածկոցը կտանի:
«Ելե՛ք,― կասի,― իմ մանուկնե՛ր»
Ու հենց նրանք իմանան,
Դուրս կհանեն գլխիկները,
Աչիկները կբանան:

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
*Գետակը*

― Ո՞ւր ես վազում
Այդպես արագ,
Ա՛յ դու կայտառ,
Սիրուն գետակ.
Կանգ առ, խաղանք
Էս ծառի տակ:
«Չէ՛, փոքրիկս,
Գնամ պիտի.
Տես ջաղացը
Գյուղի մոտի.
Պետք է ուժ տամ,
Որ պտտի․․․»:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Ambrosine (05.02.2011), Smokie (20.10.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց ամենաշատը «Մի բաց նամակ ամենքին» բանաստեղծությունն էի սիրում: Այդ մեկը ոչ ոք չէր սովորեցրել, ոչ էլ դպրոցում էինք անցել: Ուղղակի նշածս օրացույցի մեջ հունվար ամսվա տակ էր, և ես այնքան էի կարդացել, որ անգիր էի արել: Ցավոք, այդ մեկը չգտա ինտերնետում, տանն էլ չունենք (չգիտեմ, թե օրացույցս ինչ է եղել): Եթե որևէ մեկն ունի, կխնդրեի, որ տեղադրի:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Չեմ ուզում մոռանալ նաև Ղազարոս Աղայանին. մանուկ հասակիս սիրածս գրողներից էր: 

*Հիշողություն*

Ծիծեռնակը բույն էր շինում,
Ե՛վ շինում էր , և՛ երգում,
Ամեն մի շյուղ կպցնելիս՝
Առաջվա բույնն էր հիշում:
Մեկ անգամ էր նա բույն շինել
Եվ շատ անգամ կարկատել,
Բայց այս անգամ վերադարդզին
Բույնն ավերակ էր գտել:
Այժմ նորից բույն էր շինում,
Ե՛վ շինում էր , և՛ երգում,
Ամեն մի շյուղ կպցնելիս՝
Առաջվա բույնն էր հիշում:
Նա հիշում էր անցած տարին
Իր սնուցած ձագերին,
Որոնց ճամփին հափշտակեց
Արյունարբու թշնամին:
Բայց նա կրկին բույն էր շինում,
Ե՛վ շինում էր , և՛ երգում,
Ամեն մի շյուղ կպցնելիս՝
Առաջվա բույնն էր հիշում:

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
Նորից տատիկիս երգերից… Հեղինակը Գյոթեն է, թարգմանել է Թումանյանը:

*Վարդը*

Փոքրիկ տղան մի վարդ տեսավ, 
Տեսավ մի վարդ դաշտի միջին. 
Վարդը տեսավ, ուրախացավ, 
Մոտիկ վազեց սիրուն վարդին, 
Սիրուն վարդին, կարմիր վարդին, 
Կարմիր վարդը դաշտի միջին: 

Տղան ասավ. - Քեզ կպոկեմ, 
Այ կարմիր վարդ, դաշտի միջին, 
Վարդը ասավ. - Տես, կծակեմ, 
Որ չմոռնաս փշոտ վարդին, 
Փշոտ վարդին, կարմիր վարդին, 
Կարմիր վարդը դաշտի միջին: 

ՈՒ անհամբեր տղան պոկեց, 
Պոկեց վարդը դաշտի միջին, 
Փուշը նրա ձերքը ծակեց. 
Բայց էլ չօգնեց քնքուշ վարդին, 
Քնքուշ վարդին, կարմիր վարդին, 
Կարմիր վարդը դաշտի միջին:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Monk (02.04.2009), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շնորհակալություն Գարեգին Գևորգյանին, որ փորձ է կատարում մանկական ստեղծագործություններ գրել, քանի որ ներկայիս գրողների մեջ ուրիշ այդպիսի մարդու չգիտեմ: Մնացել են (իմ իմացածներից) ծերունի Հենրիկ Սևանը, Երվանդ Պետրոսյանը, Սուրեն Մուրադյանը և համեմատաբար երիտասարդ *Էդվարդ Միլիտոնյան*ն ու Հովհաննես Գրիգորյանը, ովքեր կարծեմ այլևս ստեղծագործություններ չեն գրում:


Մի քանի տարի առաջ կարծեմ ԱԼՄ-ով Էդվարդ Միլիտոնյանը ինչ-որ հաղորդման հյուր էր, իր վերջին գրքից ահագին շատ բանաստեղծություններ կարդաց: Հիշում եմ, որ ինձ անչափ դուր էին եկել, այնքան, որ դրանից հետո տարբեր գրախանութներում նրա այդ գիրքն էի փնտրում, որ գնեի, բայց այդպես էլ չգտա:  :Sad:  Շատ լավ կլիներ, եթե որևէ մեկը այդ գրքից բանաստեղծություններ տեղադրեր այստեղ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Հայրապետ Հայրապետյան*

*ՄԵ՞Ծ ԵՄ, ԹԵ՞ ՓՈՔՐԻԿ*

Երբ ձեռքերս չեմ լվանում,
Ինձ ասում են` լվացվի՛ր,
Մեծը երբեք չի ծուլանում,
Արդեն մեծ ես, իմացի՛ր:
Թե քույրիկս թատրոն գնա,
Ինչքան խնդրեմ` չի տանի.
Ինձ կասի` դու տանը մնա,
Փոքրիկ ես դեռ` չեն թողնի:
Հենց որ ժամը ութն է լինում,
Ինձ ասում են` քնիր շուտ,
Փոքրիկները շուտ են քնում,
Տես` դրսում ինչ մութ է, մութ...
Մեկն ասում է` մեծ ես արդեն,
Մեկն ասում է` փոքր ես շատ.
Մե՞ծ եմ, ասե՛ք, թե՞ փոքր եմ դեռ.
Ո՞նց իմանամ ես հաստատ... 

.......................................................................

Էսօր մի բանաստեղծություն էլ եմ հիշել, որ դպրոցի ցածր դասարաններում էինք անցել։ 
Լավ տպավորվել էր, բայց հեղինակին, ցավոք, չեմ հիշում.  :Sad:   Մեկ էլ մեջը մի բառ կա, որ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հիշել... :Blush:   էդ բառի տեղը դատարկ եմ թողնում։ Եթե որևէ մեկդ հիշի, խնդրում եմ, ասեք, ավելացնեմ...  :Xeloq:  Վերնագիրն էլ չեմ հիշում...  :Blush:  Բայց բանաստեղծությունը շատ եմ սիրում.  :Tongue: 

*******
Լևոնն ասաց. – Ասատու՛ր,
Մի գրիչդ դե՛սը տուր։
– Ի՞նչ է, մատի՞տ ես սրում։
– Չէ՛, երկու տառ եմ գրում...
Հիշատա՛կ է, թող մնա՛,
Որ կարդացողն իմանա,
Ու ասի, որ մի օր էլ 
Ե՛ս եմ այստեղ սովորել։

Մյուս տարի՝ աշնան հետ,
Երկու նորեկ աշակերտ,
Եկան, տեսան, կարդացին
Ու զարմացած ասացին.
– Տեսնես ո՞վ է այս «Լև»–ը՝
Խելքից այսքան թեթևը,
Որ սեղանը փորփրել,
Վրան տառեր է գրել...։ 

Մեկն էլ հիշեցի, վայց հեղինակին էլի չեմ հիշում. երևի երբևէ չեմ էլ իմացել... 

...........................................................................
*ԵՍԸ*

Ինքը թեև թիզ ու կես է,
Բայց ամեն տեղ կասի՝ ե՛ս եմ։
«Ե՛ս արեցի, ե՛ս բերեցի,
Խնդիրներս ե՛ս լուծեցի»։
Ուռած–փքված նստում դասի,
Զոռ էր տալիս միշտ իր եսին։
Բայց մի օր էլ ընկերները
Որոշեցին պատժել ԵՍ–ին,
Նրա բոլոր արածները
Մեկ–մեկ տվին իր երեսին.
– Ձանձրացե՛լ ենք մենք քո «ես»–ից,
Շա՛տ ենք տուժել քո երեսից,
Թե ուզում ես լինել ընկեր,
«Ես»–դ ծալի՛ր, մեջտեղ մի՛ բեր։

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Morpheus_NS (02.04.2009), Smokie (20.10.2010), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009)

----------


## տեսիլք

Միայն վերջերս հայտնաբերեցի Գուրգեն Բորյանին։  Արդյոք ծանո՞թ եք այս գրողի հետ, դե իհարկե, չէ՞ որ նա հենց «Իմ ձին» բանաստեղծության հեղինակն է, որը սկսվում է շատերիս համար քաջածանոթ «Ձի-ձի փայտե ձի, մեր դռանը կապեցի» տողերով :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ «Ճոճանակ»-ը որևէ մեկին ծանո՞թ է :Xeloq: 

*Ճոճանակ*
Եկեք այգի մենք գընանք,
Գընանք նստենք ճոճանակ...
Ճոճանա՛կ, ջան, ճոճանա՛կ,
էլ ի՜նչ նավ ու սավառնակ,
Նստենք քեզ հետ սըլանանք,
Վեր-վար անենք շարունակ,
Այնպես ուժեղ ու արագ,
Որ բոլորդ զարամանք...

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Ambrosine (05.02.2011)

----------


## Արմինե

*Փիսիկի գանգատը*

Փիսիկը նստել
Մի մութ անկյունում,
Ունքերը կիտել
Ու լաց է լինում:
Մոտիկ է գալիս 
Մի ուրիշ կատու.
- Ինչո՞ւ ես լալիս
Ա՛յ փիսիկ ջան, դու...
- Ի՞նչ անեմ հապա,
Որ լաց չլինեմ.-
Գանգատ է անում
Փիսոն տխրադեմ:-
Էն Համոն թաքուն 
Մածունը կերավ,
Գնաց տատի մոտ՝
Ինձ վրա դրավ:
Հիմի տատիկի
Ետևից ընկած՝
Ինձ են ման գալի
Մի-մի փետ առած,
Քոթոթ Սուրենը
Անոն ու Մոսոն
Ու՛ր է, ասում են,
Ուր է գող փիսոն,
Ա՛խ, թե մի գտանք,
Մածուն ցույց կտանք:
Էսպես բան սարքեց 
Էն Համոն իմ դեմ.
Ու փիսոն նստել 
Մի մութ անկյունում,
Ունքերը կիտել
ու լաց է լինում:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Monk (02.04.2009), Smokie (20.10.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Երկնային (04.04.2009), Կաթիլ (18.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (02.04.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Մեր այբենարանի  առաջին բանաստեղծությունը :Love: 

Սիրում եմ քեզ հայոց լեզու,
Մայրիկիս պես անուշ ես դու,
Քեզնով եմ ես հպարանում
Կարդում, գրում, արտասանում։

----------

Smokie (20.10.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ջան, ի՛մ գնդակ, ի՛մ գնդակ,
Կանաչ, կարմիր, կապուտակ,
Թռի՛ր վերև, իջի՛ր, ցած,
Չալոն մնա զարմացած:

***

Ծիտի՛կ, ծիտի՛կ, մո՛տ արի, 
Քեզ տամ կորեկ ու գարի, 
Չվախենա՛ս, չթռչե՛ս,
Ես չեմ ուզում բռնել քեզ:

----------


## Nadine

> Հիշատա՛կ է, թող մնա՛, Որ կարդացողն իմանա, Որ մի օր էլ ******** Ե՛ս եմ այստեղ սովորել։


Կարծեմ այսպես էր...

Հիշատակ է, թող մնա, 
Որ կարդացողն իմանա 
ՈՒ ասի, որ մի օր էլ 
Ես եմ այստեղ սովորել

----------

Լեո (03.04.2009), Կաթիլ (18.11.2009), Ուլուանա (04.04.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

*ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՔ, ԹԵ ԿԱՏԱ՞Կ Է*

Այսօր ուրիշ է կարգը,
Ե´ս եմ մաքրել հատակը:
Վա´յ, վա´յ, վա´յ, ի՞նչ արիք,
Սենյակ ինչո՞ւ ոտք դրիք:
Տեղներումդ քարացե´ք,
Նորից շարժվել չփորձե´ք:
Ջուր չխմեք`
Կկաթի:
Հաց-մաց չուտեք`
Կթափվի:
Լուսամուտը չբացե´ք,
Փոշի կգա, իմացե´ք:
Ոչ ոք ուժեղ չշնչի,
Թե չէ` փայլը կկորչի:
Ի´նչ է, մաքրել հատակը,
Կարծում եք, թե կատա՞կ է... :Cool:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Smokie (20.10.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Կաթիլ (18.11.2009), Հայկօ (05.04.2009), Մանուլ (24.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.04.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, բանաստեղծությունները տեղադրելիս, եթե հեղինակներին հիշում եք, անունները գրեք, լա՞վ։  :Wink:

----------


## Sona_Yar

*Սուրեն Մուրադյան*

     ՆՍՏԱՐԱՆԸ
Մի տարվա մեջ  ծույլ Արան
Փոխեց քանի՜ նստարան:
_Առաջին շարքը տարեք,
Ու կստանամ ես ...«երեք»:
Ծույլին դա էլ չփրկեց,
Նորից «երկուս» շալակեց:
Գերազանցիկ Հայկի մոտ
Ես չեմ լինի ալարկոտ...
Այսպես շրջեց ծույլ Արան
Նստարանից նստարան:
Այդքան էլ ծույլ աշակե՞րտ՝
Տարան առաջ, բերին հետ,
Դե, մի խոսքով՝ ուր տարան, 
Գտավ «երկուսը»նրան:


  ԿՈՐԱԾ «ՀԻՆԳԵՐԸ»

Մեր գյուղի ճամփին,
     Մի ջրհորի մոտ
Կանգնել էր Արմիկն՝
Աչքերն արցունքոտ:
-Ի՞նչ է պատահել,-
  Հարցրի կամաց,
  Նա լաց լինելով՝
Հազիվ կմկմաց.
-Օրագիրս հանկարծ...
  Ընկավ ջրհորը...
-Ոչինչ,-ասում եմ,-
Կգնես նորը:
  Նա ավելի է
 Կիտում հոնքերը.
-Բա... ինչպե՞ս գտնեմ
Կորած «հինգերը»...

*ՌԱՖԱՅԵԼ  ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆ*

                ԵՐԿՈՒ ԾԻՏԻԿ

Բարդու ճյուղին                   Ծիտիկներին            
Երկու ծիտիկ                        Դարձավ, ասաց.
Բույն հյուսեցին                     -Ա՛յ ծիտիկներ
Իրար մոտիկ,                        Իմ սիրասուն,
Դարձան ընկեր                     Խռովելը
Ու հարևան,                           Ձեզ չի սազում,
Գտած հասկը                        Էլ ո՞նց պիտի
Մեկտեղ կերան:                    Միմյանց նայեք,
Ու մի օր էլ                               Դուռը դռան
Մի փուչ բանից                       Հարևան եք:
Խռովեցին                                 Դե, շուտ արեք,
Երբ իրարից,                            Թռեք մոտիկ,
Բարդու ճյուղը                        Իրար մեկնեք
Լեզու առած՝                           Թև ու տոտիկ:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

* Խխունջը*

Մեր խխունջն ունի
 Շատ ապահով տուն,
Որտեղ ապրում է
Ամառ  թե աշուն:

Ամպերն են գոռում,
Կարկուտ է տեղում.
Խխունջն անվախ է, 
Նա չի էլ դողում:

*   Զատիկը*

Ես զատիկն  եմ, ես  զատիկն եմ,
Մեր պարտեզի մի  հատիկն  եմ:

Մեջքիս ունեմ սև-սև պուտեր,
Ունեմ մանրիկ, սիրուն տոտեր:

Ման  եմ գալիս ծաղկեծաղիկ,
Ծծում նեկտար, խմում շաղիկ:

Ամբողջ օրը թևին տալիս,
Մեր պարտեզում ման  եմ գալիս:

Երբ արևը մայր է մտնում,
Իմ հին բույնը  էլ  չեմ գտնում:

Ո՛ր թփում էլ տանի քունս,
Հենց այնտեղ է լինում բույնս:

----------

Amarysa (05.07.2011), Արմինե (02.12.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

ՃԱԽԱՐԱԿ

Մանի՛ր, մանի՛ր, ի՛մ ճախարակ,
Մանիր սպիտակ մալանչներ,
Մանիր թելեր հաստ ու բարակ,
Որ ես հոգամ իմ ցավեր:

Տիգրանիկս գուլպա չունի,
Հանդ է գնում ոտաբաց,
Գաբրիելս չուխա չունի,
Միշտ անում է սուգ ու լաց:

Ջըվալ չունինք, չաթու չունինք,
Ոչ սամոտեն, ոչ պարան,
Այսպես աղքատ դեռ եղած չենք,
Կտրվել է ամեն բան:

Դեռ հարս էի, որ գործեցի
Քանի՜ կարպետ, խալիչա,
Բայց դրանից շուտ զրկվեցի,
Հիմա չունիմ մի քեչա:

Կարմիր օրս երբ սևացավ,
Պարտքս մնաց թեև քիչ, 
Պարտատիրոջ սիրտն էլ սևցավ,
Եկավ, տարավ ամեն ինչ:

Մանի՛ր, մանի՛ր, ի՛մ ճախարակ,
Մանիր սպիտակ մալանչներ,
Մանիր թելեր հաստ ու բարակ,
Որ ես հոգամ իմ ցավեր:

 :Sad:  տխուր է, բայց իմ սիրած մանկական բանաստեղծություններից է:

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), Smokie (20.10.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Արմինե (02.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.11.2009)

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

ՓԱԹԻԼԸ

Ամպիկ է ծնել արփին,
Ամպիկն էլ՝ կաթիլ,
Կաթիլը պաղել ճամփին՝
Դարձել է փաթիլ: 

-Ե'կ, իջի'ր իմ ջերմ ափին,
Երկնային փաթիլ:
-Քո ափի տաքից, Արփիկ,
Կդառնամ կաթիլ:

Ձմեռ է, ցուրտ է կարքին -
Ձյունը փաթիլ-փաթիլ
Իջնում է իմ տաք ափին
Ու դառնում կաթիլ:

ՀԵՆՐԻԿ ԲԱԲԱՋԱՆՅԱՆ

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), Smokie (20.10.2010), Լուսաբեր (02.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009), Շինարար (02.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Հովհաննես Թումանյան
*ԹՌՉՈՒՆԻ ՄՏԱԾՄՈՒՆՔԸ*


Ես ապրում էի մի փոքրիկ տան մեջ
              Առատ ու անփույթ,
Աշխարհքն ինձ համար կըլոր էր անվերջ,
              Կեղևը կապույտ։

Նըրանից հետո աչքըս բաց արի
              Մի փոքրիկ բընում,
Տեսա՝ աշխարհքը հարդից է շինած,
              Ու մայրս է շինում։

Մի օր էլ, բընից գըլուխս հանած,
              Նայում եմ դես-դեն,
Տեսնեմ՝ աշխարհքը տերևից շինած,
              Մեր բունը վըրեն։

Հիմի թըռչում եմ հեռո՜ւ, շատ հեռո՜ւ,
              Ամեն տեղ գընում,
   Բայց թե աշխարհքը ինչի՞ց է շինած—
              Էլ չեմ հասկանում։

----------

Smokie (20.10.2010), Շինարար (27.08.2010)

----------


## comet

Նկարել եմ իրար մոտիկ
Մի մեծ կատու, մի մուկ պստիկ:
Վայ, ինչ սխալ բան եմ արել,
Որ իրար մոտ եմ նկարել...
Հանկարծ կատուն վրա կգա,
Խեղճ մկնիկի սևը կտա...
Քանի ուշ չէ ջնջեմ խեղճին
Ու նկարեմ հաջորդ էջին:
 :Love:

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), Smokie (20.10.2010), Yeghoyan (02.12.2009), Արմինե (02.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009), Հայկօ (02.12.2009), Մանուլ (24.05.2011), Շինարար (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009), Փոքրիկ (04.12.2009)

----------


## Արմինե

Ծափիկ-ծափիկ, ծափ-ծափիկ, 
ՈՒնեմ տատիկ ու պապիկ: 
Տատս ճաշ է պատրաստում, 
Պապս՝ ծառ է պատվաստում: 
Իսկ ես նստած ծառի տակ, 
Նկարում եմ նապաստակ:

----------

Smokie (20.10.2010), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

ԾԻԱԾԱՆ
- Ծիածա'ն, ա'յ ծիածան,
Դու գույների կոր արձան,
Այդ գույները յոթնածիր
Ինչպե՞ս իրար միացան:
- Անձրևի պաղ ցողերը,
Կաթիլների   կողերը
Ջերմ արևից տաքացան,
Դարձան չքնաղ ծիածան,
Երկու սարի արանքում
Կամարվեցին երկնքում:
- Ծիածա'ն, ա'յ ծիածան, 
Երանգների կոր արձան,
Ո՞նց են, ասա', քեզ ներկում,
Որ երկնքից չեն ընկնում: 
- Ծիածանը չեն ներկում,
Նա ծնվում է ներկերում:

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

----------

Yeghoyan (02.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ծափիկ-ծափիկ, *ծափ-ծափիկ*, 
> ՈՒնեմ տատիկ ու պապիկ: 
> Տատս ճաշ է պատրաստում, 
> Պապս՝ ծառ է պատվաստում: 
> Իսկ ես նստած ծառի տակ, 
> Նկարում եմ նապաստակ:


Իմ ժամանակ «ծափ–ծափիկ»–ի փոխարեն «ծիրանիկ» էին ասում։  :Jpit:   :Unsure:

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), Kuk (02.12.2009), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Մանուլ (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ ժամանակ «ծափ–ծափիկ»–ի փոխարեն «ծիրանիկ» էին ասում։


Նույնիսկ իմ ժամանակ էին այդպես ասում: Իսկ հիմա… Ծիրանն արտահանվում է երկրից, մնացել են միայն չորուցամաք ծափ-ծափիկները :Sad:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Իմ ժամանակ «ծափ–ծափիկ»–ի փոխարեն «ծիրանիկ» էին ասում։


Պապն էլ ցախ էր կոտրատում  :Pardon:

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ծափիկ-ծափիկ, ծափ-ծափիկ, 
> ՈՒնեմ տատիկ ու պապիկ: 
> Տատս ճաշ է պատրաստում, 
> Պապս՝ ծառ է պատվաստում: 
> Իսկ ես նստած ծառի տակ, 
> Նկարում եմ նապաստակ:


Չեմ գա, չեմ գա ձեր բակը, 
Ձեր բակի մեծ շունիկը
Համփ կանի, փափլիկ պոչիկս կտանի…

Հ. Գ. Իմ ժամանակ էլ նման շարունակություն կար :Jpit:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Չեմ գա, չեմ գա ձեր բակը, 
> Ձեր բակի մեծ շունիկը
> Համփ կանի, փափլիկ պոչիկս կտանի…
> 
> Հ. Գ. Իմ ժամանակ էլ նման շարունակություն կար


Մեր ժամանակ սա առանձին ոտանավոր էր  :LOL: .

 -Նապաստա´կ, նապաստա´կ, 
 Ի՞նչ ես նստել ծառի տակ:
 Արի´ գնանք մեր բակը:
 -Չեմ գա, չեմ գա ձեր բակը, 
 Ձեր բակի մեծ շունիկը
 Համփ կանի, փափլիկ պոչիկս կտանի…

----------

Շինարար (02.12.2009), Ուլուանա (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չեմ գա, չեմ գա ձեր բակը, 
> Ձեր բակի մեծ շունիկը
> Համփ կանի, փափլիկ պոչիկս կտանի…
> 
> Հ. Գ. Իմ ժամանակ էլ նման շարունակություն կար


Չէ, էդ ուրիշ ոտանավոր էր, ափսոս չեմ հիշում  :Jpit: 

ոնց որ թե սենց էր.
Նապաստակ ջան, նապաստակ
Ի՞նչ ես նստել ծառի տակ,
Արի գնանք մեր բակը...
ու քո շարունակությունը  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (02.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ծափիկ-ծափիկ, ծափ-ծափիկ, 
> ՈՒնեմ տատիկ ու պապիկ: 
> Տատս ճաշ է պատրաստում, 
> Պապս՝ ծառ է պատվաստում: 
> Իսկ ես նստած ծառի տակ, 
> Նկարում եմ նապաստակ:





> Մեր ժամանակ սա առանձին ոտանավոր էր .
> 
>  -Նապաստա´կ, նապաստա´կ, 
>  Ի՞նչ ես նստել ծառի տակ:
>  Արի´ գնանք մեր բակը:
>  -Չեմ գա, չեմ գա ձեր բակը, 
>  Ձեր բակի մեծ շունիկը
>  Համփ կանի, փափլիկ պոչիկս կտանի…





> Չէ, էդ ուրիշ ոտանավոր էր, ափսոս չեմ հիշում 
> 
> ոնց որ թե սենց էր.
> Նապաստակ ջան, նապաստակ
> Ի՞նչ ես նստել ծառի տակ,
> Արի գնանք մեր բակը...
> ու քո շարունակությունը


Ճիշտ ա, այ էսձև էր ամբողջական տարբերակը՝

Ծափիկ-ծափիկ, ծափանիկ, 
Ունեմ տատիկ ու պապիկ: 
Տատս ճաշ է պատրաստում, 
Պապս փայտ է կոտորում: 
Իսկ ես նստած ծառի տակ, 
Նկարում եմ նապաստակ:
 -Նապաստա´կ, նապաստա´կ, 
 Ի՞նչ ես նստել ծառի տակ:
 Արի´ գնանք մեր բակը:
 -Չեմ գա, չեմ գա ձեր բակը, 
 Ձեր բակի մեծ շունիկը
 Համփ կանի, փափլիկ պոչիկս կտանի…

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (02.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (02.12.2009), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտ ա, այ էսձև էր ամբողջական տարբերակը՝
> 
> Ծափիկ-ծափիկ, ծափանիկ, 
> Ունեմ տատիկ ու պապիկ: 
> Տատս ճաշ է պատրաստում, 
> Պապս փայտ է կոտորում: 
> Իսկ ես նստած ծառի տակ, 
> Նկարում եմ նապաստակ:
>  -Նապաստա´կ, նապաստա´կ, 
> ...


Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ էս միացումն արդեն քո վառ երևակայության արդյունքն է։  :LOL:

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), gayan-ori (03.12.2009), Smokie (21.10.2010), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009), Մանուլ (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պապն էլ ցախ էր կոտրատում


Իմ ժամանակ երկու տարբերակներն էլ գործում էին, ուղղակի նայած ում պապն էր։  :LOL:  Մեկինը ցախ էր կոտրատում/կոտորում, մյուսինը ծառ էր պատվաստում։  :Jpit:

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ էս միացումն արդեն քո վառ երևակայության արդյունքն է։


Չգիտեմ, ինձ հաստատ այդպես են սովորացրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

*Ձի-ձի*ն մոռացե՞լ եք  :Jpit: 
Ձի-ձի, փայտե ձի, 
Մեր դռանը կապեցի,
Կարմիր գույնով ներկեցի,
Ով որ ունի այսպես ձի,
Թող գա ինձ հետ նա մրցի:

Ոնց որ սենց էր :Xeloq:

----------

Amarysa (04.03.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010), Կաթիլ (02.12.2009), Մանուլ (03.12.2009), Շինարար (03.12.2009), Ուլուանա (02.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Չգիտեմ, ինձ հաստատ այդպես են սովորացրել


Հա, մեզ էլ են տենց սովորացրել, ես էլ եմ ես տարբերակով սովորել ու բոլոր ճանաչածս երեխաներն էլ մեր մոտ  :Think:   :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (03.12.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Բա *Ձմեռ Պապի՞ն*

Ալո, ալո Ձմեռ Պապիկ
Գնա մտիր մեծ անտառ,
Քաղիր մի մեծ տոնածառ,
Բեր ***-ի համար:

Մի բան մոռացա ոնց որ :Xeloq:

----------


## gayan-ori

*ԵՍ ՇՆԻԿ ԷԻ*

Ես Շնիկ էի, թմբլիկ էի,
Ունեի մայրիկ, հողե տնակ,
Թեև անտարբեր ու բկլիկ էի,
Փորիկս կուշտ էր ու տեղս տաք:
Ես անուժ էի ու չհաս էի,
Ոչ ոք ինձ վրա չէր նայում խեթ,
Ուրախ ու հպարտ կվազվզեի
Ու խաղ կանեի ամենքի հետ:
Հիմա, որ արդեն շուն եմ իսկական,
Կարող եմ տեղին հաչել, կծել,
Ինձ քար նետողին ցույց տալ իր ճամփան,
Ավա՜ղ, իմ վզին թոկ են գցել:
Շոգին՝ թուլանում, ցրտին՝ փայտանում,
Պահում եմ անքուն տուն ու այգի,
Սակայն իմ վզին շղթան չեն հանում,
Ոչ արձակուրդ կա, ոչ կիրակի:
Թե հնար լիներ՝ շղթաս պոկեի,
Ձեռ կքաշեի շնությունից,
Եվ աշխարհով մեկ կբողոքեի
Իմ ցեղն ստեղծող բնությունից:

*Արտաշես  Յավրյան*

----------


## Արիացի

Հովհաննես Թումանյան
Տերևաթափ.

― Ա՛յ փոքրիկներ, ա՛յ սիրուններ
Ասավ քամին տերևներին,―
Աշուն եկավ, մոտ է ձմեռ,
Ի՞նչ եք դողում ծառի ծերին:
Ոսկի, դեղին, վառ ծիրանի
Գույներ հագեք խայտաբղետ
Ու ճյուղերից ձեր մայրենի
Եկեք ինձ հետ, փախեք ինձ հետ․․․

Տերևները հենց լսեցին,
Նախշուն-նախշուն գույներ հագան
Սվսվալով տխուր երգեր՝
Քամու թևին թռան, փախան:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.12.2009), Yeghoyan (03.12.2009), Yevuk (05.12.2009), Մանուլ (11.12.2009), Շինարար (03.12.2009), Փոքրիկ (03.12.2009)

----------


## comet

Ուլիկ, ուլիկ, այ ուլիկ,
Դու դեռ շատ ես պստլիկ,
Քամին կգա կտանի,
Զույգ աչքերդ կհանի:
Ուլիկ, թե գաս դու ինձ մոտ,
Ոչ մի բազե չի գա մոտ...
 :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## comet

- Թիթեռ, թիթեռ, այ թիթեռ,
Թաթիկիս չես իջել դեռ?
- Չէ, ... ջան, խև եմ ես?
Թաթիդ իջնեմ, որ բռնես? :Tongue:

----------

impression (09.04.2010)

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

ԱՂԱՍԻՆ            


Մեր գառնարած Աղասին
Մի ուլ ունի երկու գառ:
Այդ երեքը միասին
Գիտեն միայն երկու բառ:
-Բե՜,- ուտել են ուզում կրկին,
Մե՜,- կանչում են մայրիկին:

ՀԵՆՐԻԿ ԲԱԲԱՋԱՆՅԱՆ

----------

Ուլուանա (05.12.2009)

----------


## gayan-ori

> - Թիթեռ, թիթեռ, այ թիթեռ,
> Թաթիկիս չես իջել դեռ?
> - Չէ, ... ջան, խև եմ ես?
> Թաթիդ իջնեմ, որ բռնես?




- Թիթեռ, թիթեռ, այ թիթեռ,
Թաթիկիս չես իջել դեռ,
-Վա՜յ, Թաթուլիկ խ՞և եմ ես,
Թաթիդ իջնեմ, որ բռնե՞ս: :Smile:

----------

comet (08.12.2009), Մանուլ (11.12.2009)

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

ՆՈՐ ՏԱՐԻ

Շնորհավո՜ր, 
Շնորհավո՜ր, 
Շնորհավո՜ր:
Այս մի տոնին 
Ո'չ հարս է պետք, 
Ո'չ էլ քավոր:
Այս մի տոնին
Հարկավոր են՝
Խնձոր, նարինջ
Պնդուկ, չամիչ,
 Խավյար մի քիչ
Եվ շոկոլադ,
Նուռ ու փշատ,
Ու մանուկներ,
Ուրախ ու շատ,
Լույսով լի, ջինջ 
Մի մեծ դահլիճ,
Մանուկների
Ծիծաղ ու ճիչ:
Այս մի տոնին հարկավուր են -
Կարմրաթուշիկ
Ձյունանուշիկ,
Նախշուն ու վառ 
Մի տոնածառ,
Ձմեռ պապի՝
Մութ անտառից,
Մեր գետապի,
Որն իր հսկա
Պարկի միջից-
Կամ էլ բըռի,
Գանգուրներին մանուկների,
Նուրբ վարսերին
Խաղաղություն խինդով սփռի:  
Այս մի տոնին 
Ո'չ հարս է պետք, 
Ո'չ էլ քավոր:
Այս մի տոնը
ՆՈՐ ՏԱՐԻՆ Է, 
Եկեք ասենք -
Շնորհավո՜ր,
Շնորհավո՜ր
 Շնորհավո՜ր:

ՀԵՆՐԻԿ ԲԱԲԱՋԱՆՅԱՆ

----------

Gayl (04.12.2009), Ուլուանա (05.12.2009)

----------


## gayan-ori

ՈՒԼԻԿԻ ԾԱՄՈՆԸ

Մեր ուլիկը կուշտ արածել,
Հանդից տուն էր վերադարձել,
Էլ անելու ոչինչ չուներ,
Բակում նստել, որոճում էր:
Այդ որ տեսավ փոքրիկ Կամոն
Կանչեց տատին՝ ծամո'ն,ծամո'ն,
Տե'ս ուլիկին... բա ի'նձ, բա ի'նձ...
Տատի, ասա կեսը տա ինձ:
-Վայ, բալիկ ջան, լաց մի լինի,
Մեր ուլիկը ծամոն չունի,
Կերած խոտը մանրում է նա,
Որ հեշտ մարսի, հեշտ կուլ գնա.
Եվ զարմացած քեզ է լսում,
Թե այս խենթուկն ի՞նչ է ասում:  :Smile: 

                                                Արտաշես Յավրյան

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեև թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ նշված չէր, բայց այս թեման նախատեսված է միայն հայերեն բանաստեղծությունների համար։ Օտարալեզու բնագրերից հայերեն թարգմանությունները նույնպես թույլատրվում են։

Առաջին գրառման մեջ արդեն նշված է, որ հայերեն բանաստեղծություններ է պետք դնել։*

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

ԾԼՎԼԻԿԸ*

Է՜յ, չալ ծիտիկ, չալպտուրիկ,
Որ երգում ես տան կտուրին,
Նոր ես ելել տաք բարուրից,
Չե՞ս վախենում չար ուրուրից:
Թռի'ր, արի' դու ինձ մոտիկ,
Կեր եմ փթրել, տե'ս, ալյուրից:
Կորի'ր, ուրուր, է՜յ, միտքը չար,
Կորի'ր, կատու՝  գող, մեջքը չալ:
Եկավ մայրը ծլվըիկի,
Գտավ բալին իր մինուճար:

 *  Ծլվլիկ – երաժշտահավ: Синица.

Հենրիկ  Բաբաջանյան

----------


## lusattik

> *  Ծլվլիկ – երաժշտահավ: Синица.


ճիշտ է՝ երաշտահավ:

----------

impression (09.04.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

*ԼՈԻՍԻՆ*

Լուսին, լուսին,
Լուսերես,
Ինչքան, ինչքան
Կլոր ես

Լույս ես տալիս
Գիշերով,
Քո վառվռուն
Թշերով: 

*
ԲԶԵԶ*

Բը՛զ, բը՛զ, բըզբըզան,
Բզեզն եկավ տըզտզան,
Եկավ-ընկավ թակարդը,
Նրան բռնեց չար սարդը
*

ՄԻ ԷԾ ՈԻՆԵՄ*

Մի էծ ունեմ
Հինգ վեց ուլով,
Կաթը կըթեմ
Կուժով, կուլով,
Մածուն մերեմ
Կճուճներով,
Եղը հանեմ
Լվի տկով,
Բառնամ սելին
Մեծ-մեծ ակով,
Քաղաք տանեմ
Յոթ լուծ մկով,
Հո՜, հո՜ անեմ
Ուղտի պոչով,
Ճամփեն երթա
Կատվի քուչով:
Թե չհասնի
Էդտեղ վնաս,
Քեռի Մինաս,
Ինձ հյուր կըգաս:

----------


## Yeghoyan

*ՊԱՊՆ ՈՒ ՇԱՂԳԱՄԸ*

Դռան առաջ
Մի անգամ,
Պապը ցանեց
Մի շաղգամ:
Շաղգամն աճեց,
Մեծացավ.
Պապը քաշեց,
Քաշքըշեց,
Շաղգամն հողից
Չհանեց:
Պապը կանչեց
Տատիկին.
Տատը՝ պապից,
Պապը՝ շաղգամից,
Հա՜ քաշեցին,
Քաշքըշեցին,
Շաղգամն հողից
Չհանեցին,
Տատը կանչեց
Թոռնիկին.
Թոռը՝ տատից,
Տատը՝ պապից,
Պապը՝ շաղգամից,
Հա՜ քաշեցին,
Քաշքըշեցին,
Շաղգամն հողից
Չհանեցին:
Թոռը կանչեց
Շընիկին.
Շունը թոռից,
Թոռը՝ տատից,
Տատը՝ պապից,
Պապը՝ շաղգամից,
Հա՜ քաշեցին,
Քաշքըշեցին,
Շաղգամն հողից
Չհանեցին:
Շունը կանչեց
Փիսոյին.
Փիսոն՝ շընից,
Շունը՝ թոռից,
Թոռը՝ տատից,
Տատը՝ պապից,
Պապը՝ շաղգամից,
Հա՜ քաշեցին
Քաշքըշեցին,
Շաղգամն հողից
Չհանեցին:
Փիսոն կանչեց
Մըկնիկին.
Մուկը՝ փիսոյից,
Փիսոն՝ շնից,
Շունը՝ թոռից,
Թոռը՝ տատից,
Տատը՝ պապից,
Պապը՝ շաղգամից.
Որ քաշեցին,
Քաշքըշեցին,
Շաղգամն հողից
Հանեցին:

----------

Monk (22.02.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010), Դեկադա (23.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.12.2009), Կաթիլ (03.01.2010), Հայկօ (23.12.2009), Շինարար (23.12.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Յուրի Սահակյան
 «ԲԱՆԱՍՏԵՂԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ»  :Smile: 
Պատահաբար գտա իմ սիրելի բանաստեղծություններից (ավելի ճիշտ իմ սիրելի երգչախմբային երգերի խոսքերը)


ՁԻՆ ԾԱԿԵՑԻՆ, ՊԱՏԸ ՏԱՐԱՆ

Ձին ծակեցին, պատը տարան,
Տարան մի զույգ ամպե պարան,
Մի լծկան բադ,
Ածան մի կով
Մկկացող իր ձագուկով:

Տարան թուխս դրած մի մաքի:
Մուկը տարան՝ կատուն հագին:
Տարան մի պարկ սարի զեփյուռ,
Կարկուտի չիր,
Օձի փետուր:

Տարան ողջ տարվա գոմշաձուն,
Խճաքարերի սերմացուն,
Չմոռացան նույնիսկ շանը,
Տարան պոչի սև նշանը...

Նշանն էլ է՞ր պետք գողերին
Գոնե նշանը թողնեին:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

ԵՐԵՔ ՓՉԱԿ, ԵՐԵՔ ԲՈՒ...

Երեք փչակ, երեք բույն,
Երեք բնում՝ երեք բու:
Ամեն բնում՝ ձու, ձու, ձու,
Ամեն բնում՝ բու, բու, բու:
Առաջինում՝ բվաձու,
Երկրորդում էլ՝ բվաձու,
Երրորդի մեջ՝ բվաձու...

Չորորդը չկա՜:

Ի՜նչ երջանիկ բվեր են,
Ի՜նչ սիրունիկ ձվեր են,
Ձվից կելնեն ու կերգեն
Բվիկները բվերեն...

ԱՅՍՊԻՍԻ ԵՐԳ

- Հով է, հով է, հով է, հով է,
- Հովը մարմա՞նդ է, թե՞ զով է:

- Զով է, զով է, զով է, զով է
- Զովը կապո՞ւյտ է, թե՞ մով է:

- Մով է, մով է, մով է, մով է,
- Մովը լճա՞կ է, թե՞ ծով է:

- Ծով է, ծով է, ծով է, ծով է,
- Ծովում գոմե՞շ է, թե՞ կով է:

- Գուցե գոմեշ, գուցե կով է,
- Գուցե լճակ, գուցե ծով է,
- Գուցե կապույտ, գուցե մով է,
- Գուցե մարմանդ, գուցե զով է:

- Զարմանալու կարիք չկա,
Բարկանալու առիթ չկա,
Ինձ այս հանգը, ինձ այս ռիթմը,
Ինձ այս ուրախ երգն է թովել:

- Կով է, կով է, կով է, ծով է,
- Ծով է, ծով է, ծով է, մով է,
- Մով է, մով է, մով է, զով է,
- Կով է, մով է, զով է...
- Գուցե գոմեշ, գուցե կով է,
- Գուցե լճակ գուցե ծով է, 
- Գուցե կապույտ, գուցե մով է,
- Գուցե մարմանդ, գուցե զով է,....


ԾԱՂՐԱԾՈՒՆ ԵՎ ԾԱՂՐԱՁՈՒՆ

Մի ծաղրածու կրկեսում,
Ներկայացման ճիշտ կեսում,
Նստեց, նստեց, նստեց ու...
Ածեց մի շատ սիրուն ձու:

Ովքեր տեսան՝ հիացան,
Հիացան ու միաձայն
Գմբեթի տակ կրկեսի
Երգեցին երգ այսպիսի.

«Ծաղ-ծաղ-ծաղրածու,
Ծաղրածուն ածել է ձու,
Ծաղրածուի ածած է,
ԾԱՂՐԱՁՈ՜Ւ Է, ԾԱՂՐԱՁՈ՜Ւ...

Թե թխսի տակ դնենք ձուն,
Ծաղրածուի ածած ձուն,
Գուցե դուրս գա, ո՜վ գիտի,
Մի պստլիկ ծաղրածու:

Կսպասենք, չենք ալարի,
Իսկապես չենք ալարի,
Երեք շաբաթ հետո մենք
Կասենք՝ ծնունդդ՝ բարի...

Շատ լավ բալիկ կլինի,
Քիթը լոլիկ կլինի,
Բերանը՝ մ-ե-ե-ե՜-ծ, գլուխն էլ
Գունդ-կլորիկ կլինի...»:
Աղբյուր  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.02.2010), Monk (22.02.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

ՇՈՒՏԱՍԵԼՈՒԿՆԵՐ :Love: 

Ավելն ասաց ավելին՝
Չփափագես ավելին,
Քանի սենյակ էլ մաքրես՝
Չես հասնի ցախավելին:

Ջու, ջու, ջու, ջու, ջու, ջու,
Զուր եք այդտեղ քջուջում,
Եկեք ինձնից ստացեք
Ընտիր ցորեն ու ջինջ ջուր:

Շահը շահին ասաց՝ շահ,
Կլինի՞ շահը անշահ:
Շահը՝ անշա՞հ, շահն ասաց,
Թե անշահ է՝ էլ ի՞նչ շահ:

Քանի՞ նուռ կա մի բռան մեջ,
Քանի՞ հատիկ՝ մի նռան մեջ,
Քանի՞ հատիկ՝ ճաքած նռան,
Ճաքած նռան բաց դռան մեջ:

Համով, համով, համով, համով,
Համով ծամոն ունի Համոն,
Համով ծամոն ծախող Համոն
Իր ծամոնն է ծամում համով:

Կատուն գնաց կաթնատուն,
Ասաց՝ այ լավ կատվատուն,
Ամոթ էլ է, չգիտեմ
Ո՞վ է շռայլ կաթնատուն:

Գնել, նել, այ նել,
Հեշտ չէ հիմա գիրք գնել,
Գնա ու տես խանութում
Ի՜նչ գրքեր են, ի՜նչ գներ:

Լավաշն ասաց լավաշին՝
Հրավիրված եմ խաշի,
Կուզե՞ս դու էլ եկ գնանք,
Կարծումեմ շատ չի քաշի:

Գնացին բայց ետ չեկան
Լավաշները այն խաշից...

----------

Monk (22.02.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), Yevuk (22.02.2010), Մանուլ (22.02.2010), Ուլուանա (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

ՀՈՊՈՊ :Love: 

Հոպոպ, հոպոպ իմ բարի,
Թռի-գնա մեր սարից,
Տես, քանի աչք է նայում
Չնաշխարհիկ քո սանրին:

Սանր են ուզում փրչոտ կատուն,
Կով մայրիկը խանում-խաթուն,
Պահակ շունը մեր հին բակի,
Շան լակոտները պահակի...
Տես եկել են խոյը խուճուճ,
Մորը կորցրած գառը պուճուր,
Ուլիկները սևուկ այծի,
Գործից հոգնած իշուկն ու ձին...

Հոպոպ, հոպոպ իմ բարի,
Թռի-գնա մեր սարից,
Մեծ փորձանք է սպասվում
Չնաշխարհիկ քո սանրին.

Սանր են ուզում փրչոտ կատուն,
Կով մայրիկը խանում-խաթուն,
Պահակ շունը մեր հին բակի,
Շան լակոտները պահակի,
Սարից իջած խոյը խուճուճ,
Մորը կորցրաթ գառը պուճուր,
Ուլիկները սևուկ այծի,
Գործից հոգնած իշուկն ու ձին...

Հոպոպն ահից կծկվեց,
Թռավ-գնաց, փրկվեց։
Էս ինչքա՜ն երգ ենք Յուրի Սահակյանի խոսքերով երգել  :Smile:   :Love: 
Ստեփան Շաքարյանն էլ համապատասխան ուրախ ու հումորով երգեր է դարձրել:  :Smile:

----------


## Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

ԻՄ ԱՅԲՈՒԲԵՆԸ

Սովորել եմ կարդալ, գրել,
Գիր ու գրքով միտքս սրել.
Ա-ն՝ արևն է ելած ոտի,
Բ-ն՝ բարևն է առավոտի:
Գ-ն՝ գնում եմ նորից դասի,
Դ-ն՝ դպրոցն է Երրորդ մասի:
Ե-ն՝ եկել եմ դպրոցից տուն,
Զ-ն՝  էլ զանգն է դռան հնչում:
Է-ն՝ է՜յ, ինչքան լավ է տանը,
Ը-ն՝ էլ ընկեր Վարդանյանը:
Թ-ն՝ թվերն են ու թանաքը,
Ժ-ն՝  ժամն է ու ժամանակը:
Ի-ն՝ իղձերն են մանուկ սրտում,
Լ-ն՝  լռեցե'ք, դաս եմ սերտում:
Խ-ն՝ խաղալու ժամն է բակում,
Ծ-ն՝ ծիրանի ծառն է ծաղկում:
Կ-ն՝ կրպակն է մրգով լիքը,
Հ-ն՝ հարազատ իմ հայրիկը:
Ձ-ն՝  ձմեռն է, ձյունը մայթի,
Ղ-ն՝ ղողանջը մոտի վանքի:
Ճ-ն՝ ճտերն են, ճընճըղուկը,
Մ-ն՝ մայրիկն ու իր մանուկը:
Յ-ն՝ թիվ յոթն է՝ իմ տարիքը,
Ն-ն՝ նահապետ Նոյ պապիկը:
Շ-ն՝ շնիկն է բակը  հսկող,
Ո-ն՝ ոչխարն է մեզ բուրդ տվող:
Չ-ն՝  չամիչն է, չիրն է բալի,
Պ-ն՝ պապիկն է իմ միշտ բարի:
Ջ-ն՝ Ջիվանն է ջութակահար,
Ռ-ն՝ Ռուբիկն է մեր ռազմավար:
Ս-ն՝ էլ սիրտն է մեզ ջերմ սիրող,
Վ-ն՝ վանքերն են մեր ղողանջող:
Տ-ն՝ տատիկն է միշտ հոգատար,
Ր-ն՝ րոպեն է, մեր խեղճ Ր -ը տառ:
Ց-ն՝ ցորենի հացն է անուշ,
Փ-ն՝ փնթին է ծույլ ու ապուշ:
Ք-ն՝ քաղաքն է մեր քարակերտ,
Ու-ն՝ ուլունքն է հուռութքի հետ:
Օ-ն՝ հինգերն են օրագրի մեջ,
Ֆ-ն՝ ֆինալը, այսինքն՝  ՎԵՐՋ:


Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (09.04.2010), Շինարար (27.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

ՃՊՈՒՌՆ ՈՒ ՄՐՋՅՈՒՆԸ


Թռի-վռի
Մի ճպուռ,
Ողջ ամառը
Շուռ ու մուռ,
Երգեց, ճռռաց.
Ճռճռաց:
Մին էլ, ըհը՜,
Ձմեռը,
Փռեց իրա
Թևերը.
Բացեց գորգը
Սպիտակ,
Դաշտերն առավ
Ձյունի տակ:
Անցան պայծառ օրերը,
Էլ ո՞ րն ասեմ,
Էլ ո՞ րը,
Երբ ամեն մի
Թփի տակ
Թե սեղան կար,
Թե օթյակ:
Եկան օրեր
Ցրտաշունչ,
Ճպուռն ընկավ
Լուռ ու մունջ.
Քաղցած փորին
Էլ ի՜նչ երգ,
Ցուրտը տարավ
Ոտ ու ձեռք:
Զընգր-զընգր
Դողալով,
Ծանր-ծանր
Սողալով
Նա մրջյունին
Ասում էր.
- Գլխիդ մատաղ,
Սանամե՛ր,
Մի ճա՛ր արա
Շունչ առնեմ,
Ցրտից, սովից
Չմեռնեմ:
Կերակրի՛,
Տաքացրու՛,
Մինչև գարուն
Ապրեցրու:
- Ի՜նչ խաբար է,
Սանիկս,
Զարմանում եմ,
Ջանիկս,
Չաշխատեցի՞ր
Ամառը,
Ասա՛, ինչ էր
Պատճառը:
- Էդպես բանի,
Սանամե՛ր,
Էլ ժամանակ
Ո՞ վ ուներ.
Էն խոտերում
Բուրավետ
Երգում էինք
Մերոնց հետ...
- Ուրեմն դու՞ ...
- Այո՛, ես
Ողջ ամառը
Դեն ու դես
Երգում էի
Մշտապես:
- Երգո՞ւ մ էիր...
Շատ բարի,
Այժմ էլ բռնի
Վեր-վերի,
Քամին ծափ տա,
Դու պարի՛:

----------

Minerva (10.04.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (10.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ էս բանաստեղծությունները հայտնի գրողներ են գրել, թե չէ:  :Blush:  
Մեր հարևանի երեխայի մանկապարտեզի հանդեսի ոտանավորներն են: Ամեն օր մոտս հանդես ա տալիս  :Jpit:  Դե երգեր էլ ա երգում, բայց դրանք ստեղ չեմ դնի: Ու էնքան լավ ա արտասանում, որ ես մանկությունս եմ հիշում, դրա համար որոշեցի ստեղ գրեմ  :Love: 

***
Ես վառվռուն վարդն եմ ալ, 
Քնքուշ, բուրավետ ծաղիկ եմ գարնան,
Բոլորից շատ է սիրում ինձ մարդը, 
Ես եմ բնության ծիծաղն ու զարդը:

***
Երբ ես փոքր էի,
Տատս ինձ համար,
Հեքիաթ էր պատմում,
Որ քունս տանի:
Հիմա էլ ես եմ,
Տատիկիս համար,
Հեքիաթներ պատմում,
Որ շուտ չքնի:

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2011), Minerva (10.04.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (11.04.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> ՃՊՈՒՌՆ ՈՒ ՄՐՋՅՈՒՆԸ


Բայց շատ դաժան բանաստեղծություն ա: Փոքր ժամանակ նենց էր ազդել վրաս: Շատ էի խղճում ճպուռին:  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ամենաշատը «Մի բաց նամակ ամենքին» բանաստեղծությունն էի սիրում: Այդ մեկը ոչ ոք չէր սովորեցրել, ոչ էլ դպրոցում էինք անցել: Ուղղակի նշածս օրացույցի մեջ հունվար ամսվա տակ էր, և ես այնքան էի կարդացել, որ անգիր էի արել: Ցավոք, այդ մեկը չգտա ինտերնետում, տանն էլ չունենք (չգիտեմ, թե օրացույցս ինչ է եղել): Եթե որևէ մեկն ունի, կխնդրեի, որ տեղադրի:


 *Մի բաց նամակ ամենքին*

Դաշտ ու անտառ, գյուղի ճամփան
Ծածկըվել է մի թիզ ձյունով.
Էլ չի ճարվում ուտելու բան,
Ո՞վ էր տեսել էս տեսակ սով.
Ոչ մի ցորեն, ոչ մի հատիկ…
Խնդրում ենք ձեզ, բարի մարդիկ,
Աստծու սիրուն, մի կըտոր հաց,
Կոտորվեցինք, մեռանք սոված:

Շուտով կըգան օրեր գարնան,
Մենք ձեզ համար կերգենք զըվարթ,
Ու փոխարեն ձեր լավության
Ձեր պարտեզը, այգին ու արտ
Կըմաքրենք մենք թրթուրներից,
Ճիճուներից ու որդերից.
Միայն հիմի մի կտոր հաց,
Կոտորվեցինք, մեռանք սոված:

_Մի խումբ ծտերի կողմից՝
Ծիտիկ Ճնճղուկյան_

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2010), Cassiopeia (19.12.2011), Smokie (21.10.2010), Կաթիլ (27.08.2010), Ուլուանա (27.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եկեք մի քիչ էլ սովետաբույր բանաստեղծություններից հիշենք, որոնք մեզանից շատերի դպրոցական տարիներին անցնում էին դպրոցում  :Jpit: ։ Օրինակ՝ էս մեկը, հիշու՞մ եք  :Smile: .

*Եղիշե Չարենց*

*ՄԻ ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐԻԿԻ*

Արև՛ ունես քո աչքերում,
Քո աչքերում, քո ձեռքերում,
Քո այդ փամփլիկ թաթիկներում,
Քո խատուտիկ աչիկներում: —
Քո խատուտիկ աչիկներով
Պիտի նայե՛ս մի օր հեռուն,
Դրո՛շ պիտի պահես մի օր
Քո ամրացած ձեռիկներում, —
Ու չմարող իմ երգերով
Պիտի գնաս դեպի գրոհ...

----------


## Շինարար

Լենին պապին մեռել է,
Մեզ էլ ավանդ թողել է,
Երեխաներ, մեծացեք,
Կոմունիզմը կառուցեք: :Jpit:

----------


## Interdenominational

Մեծարգո * Rammstein*, նախորդ թեմայում տրված Ձեր հղումը այս թեման տեղափոխեց: Սակայն նկատի ունեցեք, որ այս թեման ներառում է մանկական բանաստեղծություններ, իսկ նախորդը` մեր մանկության ոտանավորները, որը հեղինակի /ու իմ/ կարծիքով ամենևին էլ ՆՈՒՅՆԱԿԱՆ ՉԷ տվյալ թեմայի հետ: 
Խնդրում եմ ըմբռնումով մոտենալ տարակուսանք-հայտարարությանս  :Blush:

----------


## Valentina

Քանի,  թեման փակվեց, առանց իմ ոտանավորը տեղափոխելու այստեղ, նորից արտասանեմ. :Scenic: 


Տիկնիկիս համար լվացք եմ անում,
Փռում արևին, մի լավ չորացնում,
Ապա արդուկով կոկիկ արդուկում,
Որ իմ տիկնիկը միշտ մաքուր լինի,
Կոկիկ հագնված, ժիր ու սիրելի:

----------

Հայկօ (18.09.2010)

----------


## erexa

*Իմ Տիկնիկը* 

Դու իմ փոքրիկ,փոքրիկ տիկնիկ,
Դու իմ խելոք, սիրունիկ,
Դու աչիկներ ունես լուսե,
Քեզ կոչում եմ իմ Նունե:

 Առավոտյան երբ արթնանում,
Բարի լույս եմ քեզ ասում,
Քո մազերն եմ ես հարդարում, 
ՈՒ դպրոց եմ ես շտապում:

Դպրոցում էլ դասի ժամին
Քո մասին եմ մտածում,
Թե ինչպես ես մենակ մնում.
Չես ձանձրանում ու հոգնում: 

Սակայն մի քիչ դու համբերիր.
Կմեծանաս, կփոխվես,
ՈՒ քո ձեռքից մի օր բռնած
Ինձ հետ դպրոց կտանեմ:

----------


## Smokie

> *Անգլիական ժողովրդական մանկական բանաստեղծություններ
> Հենրիկ Սևանի փոխադրությամբ*


Հենրիկ Սեւանից մի մանկական գիրք ունեինք՝ «Ագահ մկնիկները»: Հիմա ոնց-որ կորել ա, բայց որոշ բանաստեղծություններ հիշում եմ, բայց որոշ փոքրիկ հատվածներ լավ չեմ հիշում: Հիշում եմ նաեւ գրքի նկարները, սիրուն էին:
*Խոստովանանք*

Ծիտը թռավ *****(չէմ հիշում)
Կատվին բերեց ուրախ լուր:
_Մկնիկները բեղավոր
Քեզ կարգել են թագավոր:
Կատուն տխրեց _Ծիտիկ ջան,
Վախենում եմ, որ զղջան:
 :Sorry: 

*Իմ կատուն*

Երեկոյան իմ ծեր կատուն,
Վերադարձավ կրկեսից տուն:
Ասաս _Բարեւ Հենրիկ Սեւան,
Իզուր չեկար կրկեսավան:
Շաղ էր տալիս մի լավ բադիկ
Բրինձն այնտեղ հատիկ-հատիկ,
Ժիր մկնիկն էլ բրինձն առնում,
Ուրախ-ուրախ տուն էր դառնում:
Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, շաղ տամ բրինձ,
Կմոտենա՞ մկնիկը ինձ:
 :Dntknw: 

*Հորթն ու կովը*

Հորթն ու կովը միասին, 
Դաշտերն ելան մայիսին:
Տրտինգ տվեց հորթուկը,
Վազեց մինչեւ քոթուկը:
Գայլը տեսավ չար հորթին,
Թողեց միայն չալ մորթին:
 :Cray: 

*Իմ շունը*

Խռովել էր իմ շունը,
Էլ չէր հսկում մեր տունը:
Ո՛չ  խաղում էր, ո՛ հաչում,
Ո՛չ էլ բան էր պահանջում,
Նույնիսկ չասաց «հաֆ-հաֆ-հաֆ»
Երբ գող կատուն տուն մտավ:
 :Sad: 
(էդ շունիկի նկարը էնքան լավն էր՝ դեղին, սիրուն շուն էր, սիրուն է՛լ ժպտում էր):

*Ագահ մկնիկները*

Մայր մկնիկը ****
Ցորեն բերեց մեծ պարկով:
Ճաշին, մկնիկը հոգնած
Եփեց ցորենը համով:
Ամբողջ խաշիլը կերան
Ձագուկները նույն օրը,
Բայց չասացին մի բերան
_Այս գդալն էլ մեր մորը:
 :Beee: 

Մի-քանի բանաստեղծություններից էլ որոշ հատվածներ եմ անգիր հիշում: Է՜հ: :Sad:

----------

Արևածագ (21.10.2010), Հայկօ (21.10.2010), ՆանՍ (21.10.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Իսկ հիշու՞մ եք Ղազարոս Աղայանի այս բանաստեղծությունները:

*****

Ծիտը ծառին ծլվլում է,
_Ծի՜վ, ծ՜իվ, ծի՜վ:
Բազեն գլխին պտտվում է,
_Վու՜յ, վու՜յ, վու՜յ:
Ծիտը լսեց, ծիտը վախեց,
_Վա՜յ, վա՜յ, վա՜յ:
Բազե հայ, բազե հայ
_Հա՜յ, հա՜յ, հա՜յ:

*Մանուշակ*

_Սիրու՛ն մանուշակ, ինչու՞ ես թառմել,
Կապույտ աչիկներդ ինչու՞ ես փակել:
Քեզ ո՞վ նեղացրերեց, ո՞վ վատ բան ասեց,
Քո անուշ հոտովդ ո՞վ չզմայլվեց:

_Սիրու՛ն մանուկներ, դուք ինձ սիրեցիք
Իմ ծաղիկներից փնջեր կապեցիք.
Բայց կոշտ ձեռքերից, կոպիտ ճանկերից
Ինձ չազատեցիք, չպահպանեցիք:

----------


## ՆանՍ

2  տարեկանում  եմ շատ  էի  սիրում արտասանել այս  բանաստեղծությունը :Smile:  

Բժիշկ, բժիշկ, եկ  մեր  տուն,
Շատ  հիվանդ  է մեր  կատուն,
Մի  ճար արա, լավանա,
Թեչե ձեռքից կգնա:

Եվ բժիշկը ահագին,
Երկար խալաթը հագին,
(Լուսիկ էր, ով էր :LOL: )Դրա հետ մտավ տուն,
Ուր պառկած  էր սև կատուն:

-Ոչինչ,ոչինչ, Ձեր կատուն,
Չունի այնքան տաքություն,
Մի մուկ, մի ձուկ, որ ուտի,
Իսկույն ոտքի կկանգնի :Wink: 

Հիշեցի` սա էլ  էի սիրում արտասանել.

Լուսին,լուսին, լուսեեե-րես,
*Մամայի* նման կլոոոոոոր ես :LOL: ,
Լույս ես  տալիս գիսեեե-րով,
Մամայիս  անուսիկ  թսեեեե-րով :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Inna (21.10.2010), Smokie (21.10.2010), Արևածագ (21.10.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Հենրիկ Սեւանից մի մանկական գիրք ունեինք՝ «Ագահ մկնիկները»: Հիմա ոնց-որ կորել ա, բայց որոշ բանաստեղծություններ հիշում եմ, բայց որոշ փոքրիկ հատվածներ լավ չեմ հիշում: Հիշում եմ նաեւ գրքի նկարները, սիրուն էին:


Գտել եմ գիրքը :Smile: 

*Ձագուկը*

Կատուն ասաց իր ձագուկին.
_Հյուր է գալու գյուղից,
Ես գնում եմ ձկան խանութ,
Չշարժվես տեղից:

Նոր էր կատուն փողոցն անցել,
Դեռ պոչն էր երեւում,
Երբ մկները պար բռնեցին
Փոքրիկ տան վերեւում:

Իջնում էին մկներն ուրախ, 
Ձագին աչքով անում,
Քաշում էին ձեռ ու ոտից,
Վրան լեզու հանում:

Լաց էր լինում կատվի ձագը, 
Դողում մկան ցավից, 
Բայց մայրիկին խոսք էր տվել,
Որ չի շարժվի տեղից:
 :Sad:  :Cray: 

*Իմ հավը*

Ես ունեի մի չալ հավ,
Մեր հավերից շատ էր լավ:
Վեր էր կենում ինձնից շուտ,
Հավ ու ճտին տալիս կուտ.
Ոտքով գնում ջրաղաց,
Հաց էր բերեւ ու ատաղձ,
Բուրդ էր գզում, թել մանում,
Գառնուկներիս հանդ տանում,
Կանաչ խոտ էր արածում,
Միայն նա ձու չէր ածում:
 :Dntknw: 

*Երեք իմաստուն* 
(անգլիական)

Երեք իմաստուն մի տաշտակ գտան,
Ամպ ու կայծակին խոր ծովը մտան:
Այդ հին տաշտակը թե ծակ չլիներ,
Իմ պատմությունը դեռ շատ կերկարեր:
 :Sad: 

*Գրագետ քամին*

Աշնան քամին բարձրացավ,
Մեր քա ղաքով անց կացավ,
Շտապ թերթեց գիրքը բաց՝
Պատուհանի գիրկն ընկած:
_Վա՜յ, քամին էլ է կարդում,
Տեսե՛ք, էջերն է թերթում_
Ասաց փոքրիկ Ալվարդը,
Ձեռքից գցեց ալ վարդը,_
Թե կարող ես քամի ջան,
Գիրքը կարդա բարձրաձայն:
 :Shok: 

*Թիթեռն ու թրթուրը*

Մի օր թիթեռն ասաց._Թրթուր,
Ինձնից հեռու, ես՝ ու՜ր, դու՝ ուր:
Քեզ սազում է խոնավ հողը,
Ինձ երկինքը ու վառ ջողը:
Պատասխանեց թրթուրն այսպես.
_Այ ցեղակից հերիք փքվես,
Թրթուր էիր դու էլ ինձ պես:
 :Beee: 

*Ագռավն ու թագը*

Ոնց պատահեց՝ մայր ագռավին
Ոսկեջրած մի թագ տվին,
Ոթ բոլորից լավին գտնի,
Թագը նրա գլխին դնի:
Անցավ ագռավն այգի ու մարգ,
Տեսավ սոխակ ու սիրամարգ,
Պտտեց, պտտեց, վերջը բերեց
Թագն իր ճտի գլխին դրեց:
 :Beee: 

*Ձկնորսը*

Ձուկ էր ուզու տատս հիվանդ,
Կարթը ձեռքիս վազեցի հանդ,
Սարերն ելա ես մեր գյուղի,
Անտառ մտա ու սայլուղի,
Չթողեցի ես ծակ ու ծուկ,
Վերջը գտա փոքրիկ մի ձուկ:
Իսկ որտեղի՞ց, չեմ կատակում,
Թաքնվել էր նա գետակում:
 :Yes: 

*Ծիտիկն ու կատուն*

Կատուն տեսավ մի չաղ ծիտիկ՝
Նստած ճյուղին ծառի.
_Ի՞նչ ես անում,_ասաց կատուն,_
Թռիր, ինձ մոտ արի:

_Չէ, այստեղից լավ եմ տեսնում
Մեր տան ճամփաները,
Փողոցներով ման են գալիս
Մեծ-մեծ գամփռները:

_Դե լավ, ծիտիկ, մնաս բարով,_
Ասաց անբախտ կատուն,
Շան անունը նա լսելով,
Փախավ գնաց իր տուն:
 :Scare: 

Ուրիշ գրքերր էլ եմ գտել (Հենրիկ Սեւանից չէ) հետագայում էլի բանաստեղծություններ կդնեմ այս թեմայում:

----------

Ariadna (03.11.2010), Հայկօ (03.11.2010), ՆանՍ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Նոր մի բան հիշեցի  :Smile: 

 - Ծիրանի´ ծառ, ծիրա´ն տուր:
 - Ծիրան չունեմ, ծո´ւյլ Ծատուր:
 - Ծիրան չունե՞ս: Ունես, չէ´:
 - Ունեմ` ծույլի համար չէ:  :Tongue:

----------

Valentina (24.05.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Տիկնիկ ունեմ` ծաղրածու է,
Քիթը հավի ներկած ձու է:
Հագնում է նա փքվա՜ծ մի շոր,
Կոշիկները` խոշո՜ր- խոշո՜ր:
Երբ նրա հետ ես խաղում եմ,
Ուրախ-ուրախ ծիծաղում եմ:


Ես էլ փքվածի փոխարեն թքված էի ասում :Jpit: :

----------

Cassiopeia (03.04.2016)

----------


## Hack

Մոտ ութ տարի առաջ մի մանկական բանաստեղծություն էի գրել նոր տարվա մասին: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով է հաջողված:

Նոր Տարի

Օ՜, երանի այն օրերը
Երբ ըղձալի Նոր Տարին,
Լայն բացում է իր դռները
Մեր բոլոր մանուկներին:

Սպիտակ մորուս, կարմիր գոտի,
Մեղմ ժպիտը շուրթերին,
Ընծաներով պարկ շալակած՝
Կայցելի Ձմեռ Պապին:

Բոլորս ներս հիմա շարժվենք՝
Դեպ հեքիաթներ երազի,
ՈՒրախ երգով շուրջպար բռնենք.
Բարի գալո՜ւստ Նոր Տարի:

Արագ կանցնեն, կչքանան
Անուրջները այս բարի,
Սակայն մանկան վառ սրտի մեջ
Նրանք երբեք չեն մարի:

Արի՜, արի՜, մի՛ լքիր մեզ
Երջանկության բանալի,
Նորից պիտի կանչենք մեզ մոտ
Կախարդական Նոր Տարի:

2008. I. 17

----------

Smokie (13.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լենին պապին մեռել է,
> Մեզ էլ ավանդ թողել է,
> Երեխաներ, մեծացեք,
> Կոմունիզմը կառուցեք:


Մենք սրա ուրիշ վերսիան էինք ասում փոքր ժամանակ  :Jpit:  Մոդերներ, ինձ խփել չկա:

Լենին պապին մեռել է,
Մատը ոռին դրել է,
Հանկարծակի տռել է,
Մատը ոռից թռել է:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2016), Աթեիստ (03.04.2016)

----------


## Լուսանդր

Իսկ այս մեկը Լևոն Հախվերդյանի «Զրույցներ լեզվի մասին» գրքից է՝ հետևյալ նախաբանով։

«Մի բան է երեխային խրատ կարդալ, տրամաբանորեն բացատրել, որ ամեն արարած իր հատկություններն ունի, օժտված է ունակություններով, որ մյուսը կարող է չունենալ, չպետք է լինել մեծամիտ և կարծել, թե ամեն ինչ կարող ես ամել։ Եվ բոլորովին այլ բան է այդ նույնն ասել համով-հոտով, հումորով, այսինքն՝ գեղարվեստորեն... Այս ծիծաղկոտ, վառ ոտանավորի հեղինակը մանկագիր Գրիգոր Եղիկյանն է։ Իհարկե՛, երեխան սա անգիր կանի հրճվանքով...»

*Մեծամիտ աքլորիկը*

Կար կիկլիկո,
Ծիկ-ծիկլիկո,
Գոռոզ, ճչան, 
Մեծ-մեծ փչան:
Տեսավ բադին, 
Կարմիր թաթին`
Լիճը մտած 
Լող է տալիս,
Արևի տակ 
Շո՛ղ է տալիս:
— Այս ի՞նչ բան է,
Ա՛յ քեզ օյին,
Մահը տանի 
Կիկլիկոյին,
Ես չլողամ՝ 
Բա՞դը լողա
Սատկես լավ է,
Աքլոր տղա…
Ասավ, իրեն 
Գցեց լիճը,
Խեղճից մնաց 
Միայն ճիչը…

----------

